# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάριο εκπαίδευσης παπαγαλων

## jk21

*Οπως μας ειχε προιδεασει  το μελος μας Παναγιωτης   (  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?2793-oasis     )  στο * 
*Ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη της Barbara Heidenreich**διοργανωνεται τελικα μεσα στην ανοιξη σεμιναριο εκπαιδευσης παπαγαλων  με την Barbara Heidenreich*

*σε ξενοδοχειο του  νησιου ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ  του Σαρωνικου*

*Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος στο τηλ της ενημερωτικης  αφισας της εκδηλωσης ή στον Παναγιωτη μεσω πμ 

*

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αγκίστρι?? Που ειναι αυτο βρε παιδιά? Πρώτη φορά το ακούω...

----------


## jk21

http://www.agistri.com.gr/intro/

----------


## mitsman

Παναγια μου... πως θα παμε εκει???

----------


## jk21

http://www.agistri.com.gr/transportation/


για σενα βεβαια τον ...... καμπισιο ,ειναι κομματι ζορικο χαχα

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω...που πηγαν κ το βρηκαν!! Χάθηκε η Νάξος ας πούμε να χουμε κ έναν άνθρωπο να πουμε μια καλημέρα βρε αδερφέ!

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα! Κ εγώ η αγεωγράφητη νόμιζα πως είναι πιο κοντά...! Πολύ θέλω να το παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο, αλλά ο πρώτος παράγοντας για μένα, πιστευω κ για πολλούς άλλους θα είναι το οικονομικό! Ας μάθουμε πόσο θα κοστίσει, να κάνουμε τον προυπολογισμό μας κ βλεπουμε!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ναι βρε παιδια...εδω αθηνα και το σκεφτομαστε που θα φτασουμε εκει?

----------


## oasis

για οσους ειναι προβλημα η αποσταση, τα σεμιναρια που κανει η Μπαρμπαρα μπορεις να τα παρακολουθησεις και απο το ιντερνετ !

----------


## vicky_ath

Άλλη χάρη έχει όμως να τη δούμε από κοντά!! Σίγουρα θα αξίζει κ το ταξίδι κ τα έξοδα πιστευω! Δουλειά να έχουμε μόνο κ να μπορέσουμε να τα καταφέρουμε!
Παναγιώτη πότε περίπου θα ξέρουμε τιμή για το σεμινάριο??

----------


## oasis

για την παρακολουθηση μεσω ιντερνετ γινεται μεσω πιστωτικης καρτας και στοιχιζει αν δεν κανω λαθος 80 ευρω η δολλαρια (δεν το θυμαμαι αλλα αν ψαξετε το βρισκετε). τιμη θα σας πω συντομα,εκκρεμουν καποιες συζητησεις με πιθανους χορηγους.

----------


## oasis

*οποιος φιλος ενδιαφερεται για τις τιμες μπορει να τις μαθει με πμ*

----------


## oasis

*θα εχουμε και μεταφραστη παιδια!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ο μεταφραστης παιδια ειναι μονο για αυτους που θα ειναι Live? η παρακολουθιση μεσω ιντερνετ εχει τετοιο προνομοιο?

*στειλε μου και ενα πμ με τις τιμες!

ευχαριστω!

----------


## oasis

μεσω ιντερνετ μπορεις να παρακολουθησεις προηγουμενα σεμιναρια, δεν γινεται δηλαδη ζωντανη αναμεταδοση. μπες στην ιστοσελιδα της να δεις λεπτομερειες

----------


## mariakappa

> *οποιος φιλος ενδιαφερεται για τις τιμες μπορει να τις μαθει με πμ*


μπορω να εχω ενα πμ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

και εγω!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιος που σκέφτεται να πάει να παρακολουθεί το σεμινάριο?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς δύσκολοι οι καιροί και λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν.... εγώ το είχα σκεφτεί αρχικά όταν μας είχε γίνει γνωστό, μα μου είναι αδύνατο να ερθω!

----------


## oasis

οι μερες πλησιαζουν.

----------


## ktistis

oasis Εσύ θα πας?

----------


## oasis

οχι μονο θα παω αλλα θα σας εξυπηρετω κιολας.  εχουν κλεισει 10 ατομα αλλα πρεπει να συμπληρωσουν 15.

----------


## ktistis

Α δηλαδή θα ξέρεις παραπάνω πληροφορίες για πες μας τι θα περιέχει το πρόγραμμα?Θα κάνω και κοινοποιήση στην σελιδα του  greek-bird-club στο facebook.Μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς από εκεί.

----------


## oasis

στο φεης οπου υπαρχει σελιδα σχετικα με πουλια (και το δικο μας το σαητ), παπαγαλους κτλ αναφερεται και το σεμιναριο και το εχει αναρτησει και ο jk21 στο δικο του  μπλογκ. αλλα μιας και το ανεφερες θα το βαλω παλι

----------


## Windsa

Προς το παρόν είμαστε 11 άτομα και καμια δεκαρια παπαγάλους. (Στο νησι θα πάνε περισσότεροι, έτσι απλά για παρέα και για βόλτα.)
Xρειαζόμαστε άλλες 4 συμμετοχές για να γίνει το σεμινάριο. 
Θα περάσουμε πολύ καλά πιστεύω. Τέτοιες ευκαιρίες δεν γίνονται και συχνά.

...Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται η θέλει πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε pls με pm με τον Παναγιώτη *(oasis)*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν γινοτανε αθηνα δεν θα το εχανα,δυστοιχος και τα οικονομικα και η αποσταση με εμποδιζουν...

----------


## jk21

αν και εκτροφεας καναρινιων ,πολλες φορες για θεματα κυριως υγειας ,ανατρεχω συχνα σε σελιδες για τα πανεξυπνα ψιττακοειδη .η τυπισσα που θα μιλησει στο σεμιναριο ειναι απο τα γνωστοτερα ατομα στο ειδος της και πιστευω οτι οποιος εχει την δυνατοτητα να την παρακολουθησει θα κανει μια πολυ καλη κινηση για την ενημερωση του πανω στα θεματα των σχεσεων ανθρωπου και παπαγαλου

----------


## xaris1965

Αν μπορείς στείλε ένα pm και σε μένα.

----------


## oasis

μπηακαμε στην τελικη ευθεια παιδια....

----------


## oasis

παιδια το σεμιναριο εγινε, η Μπαρμπαρα ενθουσιαστηκε απο την λαχταρα του κοσμου να μαθει πραγματα για το κατοικιδιο του. περασαμε υπεροχα. φωτογραφιες δεν μπορω να ανεβασω αλλα θα μπουνε στην σελιδα στο φεησμπουκ του ξενοδοχειου. σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια.

----------

